# ANy kindle users out there. On sale for 79.00



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Amazon has one kindle on sale for 79.00. Just wondering what all you can do besides read books. Can the Kindle enlarge the font for old eyes. And can you download from google books. Lots of free books there for me. What kind of light do you need to be able to read the thing. How are they for reading laying down in bed or such.

Thanks


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

TNHermit said:


> Amazon has one kindle on sale for 79.00. Just wondering what all you can do besides read books. Can the Kindle enlarge the font for old eyes. And can you download from google books. Lots of free books there for me. What kind of light do you need to be able to read the thing. How are they for reading laying down in bed or such.
> 
> Thanks


Lets see...there are Kindle games (solitaire, blackjack, word games), apps (notepad, calendar, etc). You can download PDFs to your Kindle also (I have many PDF knitting patterns on mine). Don't know about the new Kindles but mine has a web browser so I can check into Facebook and my email from my Kindle when I have the wireless turned on. 

You can enlarge the font, change the word spacing, and change the page orientation. 

You can listen to Ebooks and MP3s also. 

I'm not sure about Google books but there are hundreds of free Kindle books available on Amazon and multiple other sites like the Gutenburg Project. I think pretty soon Kindle books will be available to borrow from many libraries also. Most of the books on my Kindle were free or dirt cheap, like $1. 

My Kindle screen is not lighted so I read with the lights on and I have a clip-on Kindle light so I don't disturb my husband when I'm reading in bed. 

I love my Kindle for reading it bed - it's very light and easy to hold - I have arthritis in my hands and it's much better than holding a book.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I have had a kindle for about 3 years and love it. You will need the same amount of light it takes to read a printed book and you can enlarge the font and set the number of words per line. Like you, I am an old codger and wear a patch over one eye and not the best vision in the other. 

I don't know about the google books, but amazon has thousands that are free and many more thousands under 3.00. This http://freekindlebooksblog.blogspot.com/ is a blog I did a few years ago. It should help you locate free books. It is easier to get them from amazon and like I said there are thousands that are free.

Post what your interest are and i will provide you a link from amazon


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Look at this: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=woodworking#/ref=sr_st?keywords=woodworking&qid=1317225643&rh=n%3A133140011%2Ck%3Awoodworking&sort=price

scroll down


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Wow - that is getting the price down. It's the one with 'ads' on the screen saver, but that doesn't cost you anything and in this case save money.

I've downloaded about 200 books to my kindle, and 99% of the were free.

I have found on many other books the kindle edition is less expensive than a tangible book.

And I have mine in a folding cover that allows for the flat base of a light to fit in and provide light at night. Kindle's are not backlit, so they are easier on the eyes.

so, I'm liking mine - I've had it about a year.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Looking at the new Kindle Touch starting at $99 - that's probably why some others have gone down in price. I had heard they were thinking of a touch screen version.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I think the price drop is because of the new Kindle Fire introduced today..... http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Books/b/ref=sa_menu_kbo3?ie=UTF8&node=1286228011


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm looking at that now. Same 7" size.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

From the Amazon Kindle page.


$109.00 Free Super Saver Shipping Details 

o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o 


o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o Select: Kindle without Special OffersWith Special Offers
$79Without Special Offers
$109 

Special Offers & Sponsored Screensavers display on Kindle when you're not reading
Learn more 



In Stock.
Ships from and sold by Amazon Digital Services. Gift-wrap available. 

Special Offers & Sponsored Screensavers 
You'll receive special offers and sponsored screensavers directly on your Kindle. Examples of past special offers include: 
$10 for $20 Amazon.com Gift Card 
Save up to $500 off Amazon's already low prices on select HDTVs 
$1 for a Kindle book, choose from thousands of books 
Your offers display on your Kindle's screensaver and on the bottom of the home screenâthey don't interrupt reading. You have control over your offers experience: you can set your personal Kindle Screensaver Preferences to give us hints on the style and types of sponsored screensavers you'd like to see. 
Kindle with Special Offers & Sponsored Screensavers is only available in the U.S. 

The all-new Kindle - Lighter, smaller, faster 
30% lighter, less than 6 ounces 
18% smaller body, same 6" screen size - Fits in your pocket 
Most advanced E Ink display, reads like paper 
Show More
Built in Wi-Fi - Get books in 60 seconds 
Massive book selection, over 800,000 titles are $9.99 or less 
New - Borrow Kindle books from your public library 
Show Less 


This appears to be a touch version, so they don't have to have space for the keyboard - neat.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I'd get one immediately, if they'd just include an SD card option. 4gb is nothing. Imagine having only the books you have on your kindle, when the lights go out... and never have any way to ever get anything new on it. With a less than $2 sd card slot, one could have an altoid tin full of sd cards, with everything digital you own on it... slide in one with books, or music, or whatever. I have several terabytes of music... and close to a hundred gigs of pdf/ebooks/websites. IF I could have a kindle with a Tb on it, no biggie, but 4Gb, with no expansion? I'll wait, or do the Nook.

I looked at kindle vs. nook sites today, and I believe they both have adjustable text size, for us with older eyes.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I broke down a purchased a Kindle about 4 months ago and already have 300+ books loaded on it. I really love it, especially when travelling. A good site for finding free Kindle books that is updated often is http://www.ereaderiq.com/free/

Of course, I now wish I had waited so I could have gotten the Kindle Fire, which is oly $60.00 more than what I paid plus has a lot of other features, including a 7" screen rather than 6. But I know with technology, that is the way things are. As soon as I buy something an updated version comes out for about the same price or just a little more.

At $79.00, if I didn't have a Kindle I'd snap it up in a flash.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm considering it for downloading college text books. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I wonder if I will get the special offers where I live? Don't have wi-fi and will have to download any books when I go to the library where they have wi-fi or hook it up to my computer. Anybody know?


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Belfrybat said:


> I broke down a purchased a Kindle about 4 months ago and already have 300+ books loaded on it. I really love it, especially when travelling. A good site for finding free Kindle books that is updated often is http://www.ereaderiq.com/free/
> .


Any ideas how to search that site . Sy if you just wnat bookms on cooking or woodworking ?  The advance search goes to Amazon and gives you the pay for stuff.  ugh


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

texican said:


> I have several terabytes of music... and close to a hundred gigs of pdf/ebooks/websites.



Several terabytes of music? 

Hmmm....On average a terabyte will hold 330,000 to 350,000 mp3 songs depending on the bitrate. So if you have several terabytes (say 4) that would equal upwards of 1.4 million songs. Even if the music was stored in uncompressed .wav format, color me skeptical but I have seen very large collections that do not even come close to this. It would be almost an implausible number for one or even 3 people to collectively download or record/ rip from existing CD's etc. 

Sorry for the thread hijack...


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

TNHermit said:


> Any ideas how to search that site . Sy if you just wnat bookms on cooking or woodworking ?  The advance search goes to Amazon and gives you the pay for stuff.  ugh


 TH, go here http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Books/b/ref=sa_menu_kbo3?ie=UTF8&node=1286228011 scroll down on the menu on the left to cooking food and wine, click and you are here : http://www.amazon.com/Cooking-Food-...d_t=101&pf_rd_p=1319821902&pf_rd_i=1286228011
click on a sub category say canning and preserving and you are here 
http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=amb_lin..._rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=237851022&pf_rd_i=156154011 se the sort by box on the right open that and click price: low to high 
and u r here: http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=amb_lin...:154606011,n:156154011,n:156166011&sort=price

you can do that on any category. You should find woodworking in the how to category at the first link above.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Kari said:


> Several terabytes of music?
> 
> Hmmm....On average a terabyte will hold 330,000 to 350,000 mp3 songs depending on the bitrate. So if you have several terabytes (say 4) that would equal upwards of 1.4 million songs. Even if the music was stored in uncompressed .wav format, color me skeptical but I have seen very large collections that do not even come close to this. It would be almost an implausible number for one or even 3 people to collectively download or record/ rip from existing CD's etc.
> 
> Sorry for the thread hijack...


One external Tb drive, with nothing but music. Have an external 500gb, that I keep in a metal faraday cage, w/only music. I'd say about 300 or so dvd's full of music. About three milk crates full of 'paper sleeved' (to keep them from touching each other) cd's with nothing but Old Time Radio programs. Belong to several yahoo groups that trade OTR programs... usually complete series, which can be several hundred episodes each. And of course, every now and then, someone will offer a special artists complete work.

I have everything, including some evil rap (dl'd for nephew... figure I'd keep it in case I needed to 'torture' someone'.

I regularly download from the legal online music stores (amazon, apple, napster, rhapsody). Three nights ago, I dl'd 800mb. Reckon you know where a lot of my money goes, eh? The 800mb was off of napster, in their subscription service. I have unlimited bandwidth between 1am and 6am... and I use it.

I'm wanting to get a 2tb hd, and copy as much of the cd's and dvd's full of mp3's onto it, just as an extra backup.

Some folks hoard paper, some plastic, some bric a brac... I like music. :happy2:


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

And here I loaned that one music cd I bought for $1 at thrift store and never got it back.... Guess I'm not that into owning/collecting music recordings.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Man, and I thought I had a lot of music with my 100Gb collection, plus 200 CDs downstairs.


----------

